# Standard Poodle Puppy weight Concerns



## wileyc (Oct 13, 2018)

My spoo, Luna, is currently 16 weeks and is around 14.2lbs. When I went to the vet earlier this week for her last round of shots, the vet was surprise that she was a standard poodle due to her age and size. Since this is my first spoo ever I am not sure what the target weight is for her age, but her mom is 55 lbs and her dad is 65 lbs. When I first brought her home at 9 weeks she was 8.4 lbs so she is gaining weight. I also notice that is she getting taller more so than heavier. She is currently on costco Kirland nature domain food (breeder used this) and she eats maybe 1.8 - 2 cups a day which is in the range of the recommended serving for her age and size. I am a little worried she isn’t finishing her meals and when I spoke to the breeder she said she would like to see her a little more heavier as well. Luna gets feed 3- 4 times a day depending on if I work from home that day or not and she usually eats a small amount and then walks away for a bit before coming back. Most days she leaves food in bowl without finishing the meal, but still hits the 1.8 -2 cups a day. 

Is this a good weight? She is still full of energy and her stools are firm for the most part. Should I try changing foods to see if she likes that better or am I just overreacting here? Thanks!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Puppies are just like human children in having growth spurts where height and weight don't always match up. Both of our standards poodles had periods of seeming almost emaciated and then way too plump. I truly don't get why your vet didn't think your pup was a standard. They are not meant to be gigantic dogs.


Lily was about 8 pounds at 8 weeks and Javelin was closer to 10 at about 9 1/2 weeks. 



I personally would probably change diets if it seems unpalatable to her and you really can't get her to eat more of what you are currently feeding. This site can help make sense out of foods. https://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/ Since I home cook for our dogs I can't make a particular suggestion.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Check out dogfoodadvisor.com I looked up Kirkland and the puppy formula gets a 4.5 star, out of a possible 5, if that’s what you are feeding. Buck was a free feeder too as a puppy and young adult. Some folks advocate a 15 minute rule and take food away if is not consumed within that window. I was throwing so much food away with that method, I finally left it out and we usually had an empty bowl by the end of the day. My breeder recommended adding a topper to keep the dog interested in the daily same old, same old kibble. A tablespoon or two of last night’s protein, yogurt or cottage cheese. That has worked well for us. If you do decide to change brands, don’t do so abruptly or your girl may have digestive issues, like diarrhea. Your puppy may end up being on the small side, which seems to be preferred in conformation rings.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

My boy was heavier at that age (17.5# @ 10.5 weeks), but he is on the high end of adult weight for his litter at 55#. He is tall and lean at 26.75”. His sister is only 35# adult weight. The parents were 40# and 45#. 

My vet looks for flesh on bone as an indicator of desired weight. She prefers a little on the light side to overweight.

He sometimes doesn’t finish his food, which I have rotated, but I can’t free feed because of 2 dogs with different diets that will clean each others’ bowls. I also use toppers, and sometimes augment with a little canned food or sardines, or even sardine or tuna oil when I eat the fish!


----------



## JenandSage (Mar 9, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> Check out dogfoodadvisor.com I looked up Kirkland and the puppy formula gets a 4.5 star, out of a possible 5, if that’s what you are feeding. Buck was a free feeder too as a puppy and young adult. Some folks advocate a 15 minute rule and take food away if is not consumed within that window. I was throwing so much food away with that method, I finally left it out and we usually had an empty bowl by the end of the day. My breeder recommended adding a topper to keep the dog interested in the daily same old, same old kibble. A tablespoon or two of last night’s protein, yogurt or cottage cheese. That has worked well for us. If you do decide to change brands, don’t do so abruptly or your girl may have digestive issues, like diarrhea. Your puppy may end up being on the small side, which seems to be preferred in conformation rings.


I am just adding to Mfmst’s post and reassuring you....I got the talk about my spoo’s weight as well between 10 and 16 weeks. The breeder had started him on Orijen but he just wouldn’t eat. I switched to Now and then Acana and both he liked, however, he was just like yours: He would only ever eat a little then walk away. Not only was I wasting food like Mfmst, but I was getting a very skinny spoo by trying to put it down for 15 to 30 minutes rule. He just didn’t eat that way. So my vet said: “Feed him 2 cups, then feed him 4 cups...”
I could have put down 10 cups and he only ever ate 1.25 cups a day to start.
I ended up free feeding and do so to this day. He gradually increased his amount and if he had a big exercise day would eat a little more — if we were travelling and not doing much — he would eat a little less. He eats most of his food after his walk and at night. 
I topped his food with a variety of yummy stuff as well. 
I can relate. I was so stressed about it because of the vet and his weight, but at least he didn’t inhale so much he was more at risk for bloat! In the end I had to listen to my dog


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I have a m ale so he is of course a bit heavier. At 9 weeks he 13.9 lbs,, 13 weeks 26.5 lbs. He was weighed a month ago @ 9 months and was just about 55 lbs. He is due to be weighed soon but has slowed down not gaining any weight between 8-9 months. My breeder fed Fromm gold all life stage with a tablespoon of canned purina grain free. I slowly switched him to Victor all life/puppy and still give him the tablespoon of canned mixed in. He has always been given 2 cup per meal 2x a day, most times he would finish. He gets 1/2 hour to eat or its gone. He has slowed down in his eating now at 10 months so he only eats about 3 1/2 cups a day total, still with his wet food. There are days he skips a meal. We thought Renn would be really big but I think he will be average and will top out maybe at 60 lbs or so.


----------



## wileyc (Oct 13, 2018)

Thanks for all the replies and suggestions. I still have set times for feeding for breakfast and lunch, but I started to free feed her for dinner since I go into the office twice a week and she is enjoying the toppers on her food. Thanks again, I appreciate the help!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Here is my Poppy's growth chart. 

13 wks....16.5#
16 wks....22.8# (4 months)
17 wks....24.6#
19 wks....26.6#
22 wks....30.6#
24 wks....33.3#
26 wks....34.7# (6 mo. Old)
28 wks....35.0# 
7 months ...38.5 #
8 months...40 #
10 months to 13 months, 41.5#

So Poppy's finished weight is 45# which is perfect for me. The breeder told me she would be between 40-45# and she is spot on. My previous girl, Iris was 37#....nice and portable. I did not keep a growth chart on Iris, but she was 9 weeks and 10 lbs when I brought her home. Not too different in size from your baby. 

Poppy is now 2 1/2. I free fed her from the beginning, like have have with my previous two, and started her on Orijen Puppy. She ate huge amounts, nearly 4 cups per day and always seemed hungry. I changed her to a higher protein food, which is no longer available, and she dropped consumption to 1 3/4 to 2 cups per day. That is still the amount she eats. Most of her food she eats later in the day, between 8-10 PM but she will snack a bit as the day goes on. I put down 2 cups in the morning and if she runs out I add more. This way I can keep an eye on how much she is eating and if she is having an off day.

I now feed her Victor Ultra Pro 42 which is nearly identical in calories, protein, carbs, etc. to the food we used to feed and which was discontinued. A couple of other good choices would be Instinct Original, either Duck or Chicken, and Earthborn Primitive Naturals. All three are all life stages foods, high protein, low carb foods. I used to work at a pet food store and these were often recommended for high energy dogs like standard poodles. All three of these foods are highly palatable too. I can not get the Victor food locally so I order it on Chewy and get free 2 day delivery.

If you change foods and the new food does not work for your pup, return it to the store for a refund...they get reimbursed by the manufacturer. Chewy also has a great refund policy. You should not waste a lot of money trying out foods that your dog doesn't like or which upset their tummy. Food companies know that and have good return policies for a good reason.

For 14 yrs I fed Iris EVO, which is now discontinued, but it was very high protein, low carb and she thrived on it.....any less protein and she would lose weight that she could not afford to lose.

When you change foods do so slowly to avoid upset tummies. When I changed Poppy to EVO, changing gradually was not an option...she ate the EVO and spit out the Origen....she was done with that food.

While Poppy was growing there were many times I thought she was way too skinny, but she is beautifully shaped and lean, not skinny, like poodles should be.

There were times when her front legs were longer than the back ones, and vice versa, so I had a lop sided poodle then she would grow and even out. For a while her back was too long and her legs too short...that evened out too....they should be as long as they are tall, rather square in shape. For a few weeks she had a hump in her back, roach back.....that went away too. Puppies just grow funny sometimes.

I wish you luck with your puppy and hope you get settled on a food that she likes and which helps her grow into a healthy happy adult!


----------

